# Advice on Land Clearing business?



## Scrounge (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello all, I am new on here and thought some of you might be able to help me out a little. I am starting a land/brush clearing business from ground up, using a CTL and a mulcher and "brush hog" attachments with other euipment needed. My question I guess is how and who do I need to market this to? Also any advice on model of CTL that would suit the job the best? I am sorry for the ?'s I am sure have been asked already and my lack of knowledge in this field but hey thats why I am here. ANY!!! and ALL!!! advice that anybody might be able to give me would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you very much for your time!!!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, greetings, go back & give us an intro.
There are 1 or 2 guys on this forum that have a little experience.

What CTL & mulcher are you running?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Scrounge!

I removed the part of your question that involved pricing since those types of questions are nearly impossible to answer without more information and these types of questions usually turn ugly.

As Griz stated, just a friendly heads up, please do an intro and if you have not done so already fill out your profile including your general area.

Welcome to CT:thumbsup: Lots of knowledgeable posters here who can help you get your business going!


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Scrounge said:


> Hello all, I am new on here and thought some of you might be able to help me out a little. I am starting a land/brush clearing business from ground up, using a CTL and a mulcher and "brush hog" attachments with other euipment needed. My question I guess is how and who do I need to market this to? Also any advice on model of CTL that would suit the job the best? Also the price range you guys are seeing as there is no one currently doing this in my area. I am sorry for the ?'s I am sure have been asked already and my lack of knowledge in this field but hey thats why I am here. ANY!!! and ALL!!! advice that anybody might be able to give me would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you very much for your time!!!


If your new here you might want to introduce yourself in the introduction section. Also we don't discuss straight pricing on this forum so you might want to check out the business section. Try searching for your questions. And if you figure out how and who to market your business to so that your up and running and working 40-50 hr a week in this economy let me know your secret.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What size jobs are you after ??

If you want to get into the bigger jobs, you are gonna need excavators, chippers and grinders.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

To clear land efficiently I would want a skid steer and an ex. And if that is the only service you are offering/focusing on I would not want to do it with a CTL


----------



## Agcadmin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

We have a bobcat T300 that uses a fecon clearing head which works well for light clearing but, we also have a shinn cutter on a 320 Cat along with a large fleet of dozers and excavators. I am not sure what size jobs you want to go after but the bobcat is only good for thinning trees or small lot clearing of light brush a five to six inch tree jams up the cutter. A mini excavator isn't gonna do much better in my opinion but I really dont know( don't have one) we don't do small clearing jobs and try to sub out the big clearing jobs if possible. Also if you want to do large scale clearing that involves a minimum owning a dozer with KG Blade and rake, an excavator, and owning or the capital to rent a grinder and trucks to hall chips. Not trying to discourage you but starting in the heavy equipment business is the hardest one to get your foot in the door because the amount of overhead is tremendous even to perform small clearing work or minor site-work. Just my two cents.


----------

